# Problems with FreeBSD 9.1 and Wordpress



## wdlax11 (Sep 21, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I have a question about my website. The site is http://www.physixsurf.com. If you try to go to it sometimes it loads sometimes it doesn't which to me makes no sense. Also sometimes it will load on the east coast and not load on the west coast which is another issue which makes no sense.

I am running on bsd FreeBSD 9.1 and my site is running on Wordpress. This problem also existed when I was running these sites on a Linux box as well. I am running multiple other sites on it and they are loading without problems. For example http://www.ntforums.com. Could someone please help me out!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 21, 2013)

These two sites have different IPs. Are they on the same physical box? BTW, don't repost a topic that is already held for moderation.


----------



## fonz (Sep 21, 2013)

How to ask questions the smart way


----------



## wdlax11 (Sep 21, 2013)

Sorry @DutchDaemon, I was new to the forums and it was telling me it was already posted but never showed up. Rookie mistake, it won't happen again. 

Also yes they are hosted on the same box, just on two different IPs.  Each site I run is on a different IP.  For example right now the site is loading for me in Pittsburgh but in California it will not load. What could be causing these problems?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 22, 2013)

Whatever it is, it doesn't appear to have anything to do with FreeBSD.


----------



## MauroEldritch (Sep 22, 2013)

I agree, not related to FreeBSD. Also stated by the user that happened on a Linux box.

My question, are you using plugins with your Wordpress sites? (apart from those shipped with your release) 

Let me kindly recommend you to get in touch with Wordpress and your webserver support forum in order to have another look on the problem.


----------



## Remington (Sep 22, 2013)

MauroEldritch said:
			
		

> I agree, not related to FreeBSD. Also stated by the user that happened on a Linux box.
> 
> My question, are you using plugins with your Wordpress sites? (apart from those shipped with your release)
> 
> Let me kindly recommend you to get in touch with Wordpress and your webserver support forum in order to have another look on the problem.



It's not related to FreeBSD or Linux as the guy stated he had problems with Wordpress on both machines.  Best to ask questions or support in Wordpress forum.


----------



## MauroEldritch (Sep 22, 2013)

Remington said:
			
		

> It's not related to FreeBSD or Linux as the guy stated he had problems with Wordpress on both machines.  Best to ask questions or support in Wordpress forum.



Indeed, that's exactly what I've said 
Wordpress has a really responsive forum, but I don't remember if they support sites not hosted at Wordpress itself (Wordpress.org / Wordpress.com), by the way.

Regards.


----------

